# Powering Component Speakers with Monoblock??



## 2009tahoe (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi all, definitely a noob-ish question,

Im going to upgrade the horrible stock system in my 06 toyota 4runner, but am a little confused.

I will be upgrading the head-unit to a double din JVC, I already have an Alpine MRX-M50 500w Monoblock amp & IDQ12 sub from another vehicle that I will be transferring into the 4runner.

I want to replace the front speakers with a nice set of component speakers with tweeters..

My question is, can the monoblock amp that is powering the sub run the components aswell or do I need to buy a separate amp?
I would hate to spend money on nice components and end up running them off the head unit. 

Thanks


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

To answer your question yes you will need to buy another amp. Mo o block is for a 1 ch only. You will need either 4 ch or 2 ch amp for your comp. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2009tahoe (Feb 26, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> To answer your question yes you will need to buy another amp. Mo o block is for a 1 ch only. You will need either 4 ch or 2 ch amp for your comp.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Thanks I really appreciate the quick response. Looking at Polk DB6501.

Tweeters dont need their own channels correct? So a 2 channel amp would be alright.


----------



## sunburn (May 27, 2011)

only if your amp has fullrange capabilities, there are a few monoblocks that has fullrange capabilities.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

you can run monoblocks for main speakers, BUT, they need to be fulll range. (alot of sub amps areant) and you need two of them, or you cant get stereo.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Im sure he is using passive setup. Another amp will work the best for him. Keep it simple and straight forward. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok, here's the deal. I'll keep this in easy to use terms so that you can understand how it works...

Your "MONO-block" amplifier is a single channel amplifier, which is why it worked great for a subwoofer. If you want to upgrade your system to include a component set, first you need to know a few things.
First off- will your component set come with passive crossovers and do you plan to use them? If so, a simple 2 channel amplifier will get the job done. The reason for this is that your amplifier sends the signal to the passive crossover which then splits it into 2 seperate amplified signals with the appropriate frequencies to supply the highs to the tweeter and the lows to the midrange/midbass.
If the component set does NOT come with passive crossovers, OR you want to choose your own tweeters and midrange, then youll need a 4 channel amplifier to send signal to each of the 2 tweeters and 2 mids.

Most head units are powered and allow you to run your tweeters and or mids off of them by using the built in crossovers inside the head unit. Depending on the crossovers inside, this may be an option as well which would allow you to power your components off the new head unit and just use the amp you have for the sub. It may not be the BEST sound you can get out of the components, but they usually can get pretty loud off of the deck still.


----------

